# Newly aquired tub track



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a few pictures of the tub track. It actually looks better live & in person than it does in person. I cleaned it a bit with Meguiar's PlastX polish. It really shines it up good. 
The gaps where they cut it won't be too noticeable once I get it together properly & shimmed up. 
--fcb


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice Tubby!
I just hope the cat doesn't start thinking it is the world's
largest litter box!

Oh, and yer lawn needs a mow!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Alls I wanna know is , where ya gonna put it? Last time I was there the "shed" looked pretty full. 
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Iam not sure Joe. Maybe in the front room of my house. Iam checking with the TM. lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

According to what I could gather, if you go lock and joiner, this is what you'll need.

60 - 15" straights
6 - 9" straights
9 - 6" straights
24 - 15" 1/8th radius curves
24 - 12" 1/8th raduis curves
12 - 9" 1/2th radius curves

The 15" straights and 15 & 12 inch curves can get kinda pricey. The rest I can supply you, no prob. I have boxes of the common stuff. If you want magnet downforce, stay away from newer Model Motoring track, as they use a non-magnetic rail. 
hojoe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lock & Joiner*

FCB,
Let me know if you need ,a Trade would work. I sold my Tub before i could switch to Lock & Joiner. Now i have a Max.
Think it was closer to 30 of each turn, Think Al pink has it somewere on HT.
SJJ


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I've never seen anyone make it work using 15" straights unless they custom made some straight pieces.

9" st = 90
6" st = 6
5" st = 3
15" r = 30
12" r = 30
9" 1/4 r = 12
9" 1/8 r = 6

I've seen both TOMY and AFX track in Tubs and all had custom made straight tracks.

There is a specific order the straights need to be placed in order for the transitions to be smoother.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot to mention Bowan's Tracks used to make a routed track to fit in a tub. I haven't checked in a while to see if he stiill does. It is a very smooth well fitting track.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Very nice Tubby!
> I just hope the cat doesn't start thinking it is the world's
> largest litter box!


The person I bought my Tub from DID allow his cats to use it as a litter box!! When I picked it up we just thought it was the house that smelled like that. After I got it home and it was in an enclosed space, it was obvious it was the Tub. It took a few baths in Lemon scent Mr. Clean to get it mostly out. For a few monthe after I cleaned it, on humid days the smell would come out again.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> I've never seen anyone make it work using 15" straights unless they custom made some straight pieces.
> 
> 9" st = 90
> 6" st = 6
> ...


I stand corrected.
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(copying my post from the other thread on this topic

I've always wondered how Atlas/Lionel track would work out in a Tubby. They made 6, 9, 12, and 15 inch turns, and 3, 5, 6, 7, and 9 inch straights. (I thought I read about 15 inch straights too, but I've never seen them.) Atlas track uses even lane spacing like Tyco. It has brass pin connectors that do two jobs: holding the track together physically and providing electrical connections. For this reason, I think it's easier to get smooth than L&J. I think the only downside to using it might be finding enough of it, but a few weeks diligently cruising Fleabay auctions ought to yield pretty good results...

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have never seen or tried Atlas/Lionel track in a Tub. The only drawback I see is the transitions. The L&J track works great because the steel pins, or joiners, help keep the track level. I would be afraid the connecttors in Atlas/Lionel track would bend.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Isn't Faller track basically the same as the Atlas Lionel track? Might be another source of quality track. 

We race on Bob Beer's old Tubby up here in Minneapolis. Ours is outfitted with TOMY track and yes we did have to fashion straights to take the place of the 5" Model Motoring straight. I do have more than enough AFX snap lock track for the job if you're interested.

Tom


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I have put a TKO routed 4-laner in my tub. It works great.

I still have the old L+J track in a box. It's definitely well used though. At some point the hobby shop (my dad owned the hobby shop) had replaced the back straight and took out the hump. The back straight then consisted of all 15" straights rather than the 9" straights. Not sure if there was a 6 incher or 2 on the back straight too, but it all worked out. Dad told me he took out the hump because too many kids were launching their cars and sometimes the tyco pan cars would drag and short out the track.

My dad passed away before he could try this but he was planning on replacing the L+J track with Tomy track. I inherited that Tomy track too but the track would not fit into the tub correctly -- the radii are not exactly the same, plus I would have had to manufacture something to cover the 5 inch straight pieces. So go figure - I also have a big box full of unused Tomy track up on the shelf.

When I put the TKO track in, I repaired the hump and it's there now although I purposely made it a little shorter (not quite as tall as it was) and a little more broad than the original hump to make sure cars will go over it nice and smooth. 

I forget the exact dollar amt but I think the TKO was a little under 2 grand.

You can see my track on the fan van video if you go searching for it (on youtube, search 'fan van slot car' and it will come up near the top of the list).

Ron


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

swamibob said:


> Isn't Faller track basically the same as the Atlas Lionel track? Might be another source of quality track.
> 
> We race on Bob Beer's old Tubby up here in Minneapolis. Ours is outfitted with TOMY track and yes we did have to fashion straights to take the place of the 5" Model Motoring straight. I do have more than enough AFX snap lock track for the job if you're interested.
> 
> Tom


the Faller track that I have has only one thing in common with Atlas/Lionel: the brass clip connectors. the lane spacing is the same as AFX, the width is actually wider than all the "standard" brands because it has curbs attached, and the lengths are all metric. there may be other types of Faller track, but this is all i have experience with.

still cool stuff to diddle with if you have enough around to make up a little layout...

--rick


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah; that makes sense Rick! Thank you, for the correction.  Faller is about the only major HO scale track I haven't used. I'll have to get some and check it out. Too bad the lane spacing is the same as regular Aurora track. Not really a surprise though, I suppose, Faller did use a fair amount of Aurora cars etc back in the day.

Tom


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't wait until you get it done and see what it looks like..


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well it was moving day at Rails County Speedway. I'm sore in places I didn't know I had places. We moved two tracks to make room for the Tub, and In doing so we had to move three other tracks out of the way. One of the tracks had to be 12 feet long and about a thousand pounds. For only three guys it was quite a job. Now that that phase is done it's time to piece that Tub back together. 
I'm sure Lendell will do what he wants (and so he should), but if it was me I would use Lock and Joiner track. It's an Aurora Tub, it should have Aurora Track. JMHO
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't have all the proper curves for that project, but I have quite a lot of lock and joiner that i would be willing to donate to that cause if that is what he wants to do.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks everyone for the offer on the track. I'll keep it all in mind. Just don't know what I'm going to do just yet. I'll keep you updated. 
--fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Joe, I feel your pain. I never left the house yesterday. Sorry I worked you so hard. I think it was too much for all of us. 
--fcb


----------

